# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rus donanması ABD'nin ensesinde

## bozok

*Rus donanması ABD’nin ensesinde*

 
*ABD’nin ENSESİNDE NüKLEER DONANIMLI SAVAş GEMİLERİYLE TATBİKAT*

*Soğuk Savaş’a dönüş!*
Rusya’nın Karayipler’e filo göndermesi Soğuk Savaş’ın en şiddetli yaşandığı 1962’deki ’füze 
krizi’ni hatırlattı

Tarih tekerrür ediyor. ABD ile Rusya arasındaki güç mücadelesi dünyayı Soğuk Savaş dönemine geri götürdü. Washington’un Doğu Avrupa’ya füze kalkanı kurmak istemesiyle ABD-Rusya arasında şiddetlenen gerilim, Kafkasya’da yaşanan savaşla derinleşti. Rus-Gürcü savaşından sonra Amerika’nin Karadeniz’e savaş gemisi göndermesi Moskova’yı politik ve askeri alanda ciddi atağa kaldırdı. Sovyetler Birliği dönemindeki gücüne tekrar ulaştığını gösteren Kremlin, Ortadoğu, Uzakdoğu ve Latin Amerika ülkeleriyle özellikle askeri alanda anlaşmalar yaptı. Rusya’nın Latin Amerika ülkesi Venzuela ile Karayipler’de ortak tatbikat kararı aldı ve Soğuk Savaş dönemin ardından en büyük askeri manevraya girişti. 


*üok kutuplu dünyanın doğuşu*
Washington’un sert tepkisine neden olan Karayip tatbikatı için nükleer donanımlı savaş gemilerinden oluşan Rusya filosu dün Venezuela’ya gitti. Filo 4 savaş gemisi ve bin askerden oluşuyor. Dünyanın en büyük nükleer savaş gemilerinden birisi olan Büyük Petro’nun da katılacağı tatbikat yarın başlayacak. Amerika’yı tam ensesinden vuran Venezuela Devlet Başkanı Hugo Chavez, askeri tatbikatı,* “çok kutuplu dünyanın doğuşu”* olarak değerlendirdi. Bütün bu yaşananlar Soğuk Savaş’ın doruk noktaya ulaştığı Ekim 1962’deki ‘füze krizi’ni hatırlattı.

Rus savaş gemilerinden oluşan filo dün Venezuela’ya gitti. 4 savaş gemisi ve bin askerden oluşan
filoda dünyanın en büyük nükleer savaş gemilerinden birisi olan Büyük Petro da bulunuyor.


*ABD: Yakından takip ediyoruz*
Karayipler’de yapılan tatbikatı değerlendiren ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı sözcüsü Sean McCormack, *“Gelişmeleri yakından izliyoruz. Ancak, Karayipler’deki birkaç Rus gemisinin Venezuelalılarla birlikte olmasının kimsenin şaşırmasına veya sinirlenmesine yol açacağını sanmıyorum”* ifadesini kullandı. McCormack,* “Rus savaş gemilerini çekmek için römorkörler de refakat ediyor mu merak ediyorum”* diyerek küçümsemesi dikkati çekti. Bölgedeki hakim askeri ve ekonomik gücün kim olduğu konusunda kimsenin şüphesi bulunmadığını kaydeden McCormack, Rus lider Dimitriy Medvedev’in Latin Amerika turunun büyük bir öneminin bulunmadığını ileri sürdü. 


*Ziyaret gözdağı*
Rusya Devlet Başkanı Dimitri Medvedev, Latin Amerika turuna Peru’dan başladı. Medvedev, Karayipler’deki tatbikatı izlemek için bugün Venezuela’nın başkenti Karakas’ta olacak. Medvedev, yarın Devlet Başkanı Hugo Chavez ile bir araya gelecek. Rus lider, Küba’ya da uğrayacak. Medvedev’in, bir zamanlar ABD’nin* “arka bahçesi”* sayılan ülkelere yaptığı ziyaretin, Moskova’nın bölgedeki etkinliğini yeniden kurması kadar Washington’a gözdağı vermeyi de amaçladığı düşünülüyor. 


*Kardeşime gideceğim*
Venezuela Devlet Başkanı Hugo Chavez, kardeşi İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad ile görüşmek üzere İran’a gideceğini söyledi. Chavez, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, *“Henüz bir tarih belirlemedim ama en kısa zamanda gitmem lazım. Kardeş ülkenin Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinecad’a borcum var”* dedi. Venezuela Devlet Başkanı, iki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin olağanüstü olduğunu ve her geçen gün sağlamlaştığını kaydetti. 


*1962 füze krizi nasıl patlak verdi*
Fidel Castro’nun 1959’da Küba’da ABD’nin kontrolündeki Batista rejimine son vermesinden sonra yaşanan gelişmeler iki süper güç ABD ve Sovyet Rusya’yı ilk kez doğrudan karşı karşıya getirdi. Küba’nın yeni iktidarını yıkmak isteyen Washington’un, Kübalı mültecilerden oluşan bir grupla *‘Domuzlar Körfezi üıkartması’* yaptı ancak başarısız oldu. Bunun üzerine Rus lider Nikita Khrushchev, Castro’ya destek verdi. Kremlin, Ekim 1962’de Küba’ya Sovyet füzelerinin konuşlandırdı. Harekete geçen ABD Başkanı J. F. Kennedy, füzeler sökülmezse Küba’ya müdahale edeceğini açıkladı. Moskova da ABD’nin Türkiye’deki füzelerini sökmesini istedi. Kennedy, 22 Ekim 1962’de Küba’ya abluka uygulanmaya başladı. Bu durum gerilimi daha da tırmandırdı. Khrushchev’in 27 Ekim’de Kennedy’e bir mektup göndermesi ve Kenedy’nin aynı tarihli cevabı gerilimi düşürdü. Karşılıklı süren müzakereler sonucu Rusya, Küba’dan ABD ise Türkiye’deki füzelerini söktü. Böylece tarihe* ‘füze krizi’* olarak geçen sorun çözüldü.


*Annan, Mugabe’yi devirmek istedi*
BM eski Genel Sekreteri Kofi Annan ile ABD eski Başkanı Jimmy Carter’ın Zimbabve Devlet Başkanı Robert Mugabe’yi devirmek için komplo kurduğu belirtildi. Zimbabve The Herald gazetesi, *“İkili İngiltere ve ABD güdümlü bir rejim değişikliği planı yürütmektedir”* dedi. Haberde, Annan ve Carter’ın, “ülkede bir insani felaket durumunu tarif ederek bir BM müdahalesine zemin hazırladığı ifade edildi. Kofi Annan ile ABD eski Başkanı Jimmy Carter, geçtiğimiz hafta Zimbabve’yi ziyaret etmek istemiş ancak vize alamamıştı.

*Amerika’dan Tony Blair’e dost kazığı*
ABD Ulusal Güvenlik Ajansı, Bush’un yakın dostu İngiltere eski Başbakanı Tony Blair’in görevdeyken özel yaşamını izlemeye aldığı ve hakkında gizli bir dosya tuttuğu ortaya çıktı. Olayı ortaya çıkaran The Times gazetesi, İngiltere ile ABD arasında birbirlerinin liderleri hakkında bilgi toplamamak konusunda geçmişe dayalı bir anlayış birliği olduğunu yazdı. Gazete haberinde, bir CIA eski çalışanının,* “Eğer Blair hakkında gizli dosya tutmuşsa bu İngiltere ile aramızda olan anlaşmanın ihlalidir”* sözlerine yer verdi.




*26/11/2008 YENİüAğ*

----------

